# Comentario intrascendente

## ElOrens

¡oye, qué nos ganan los alemanes por goleada! ¡nos van a chapar el garito! jiji

Con el peñón y que nos tiren del mundial por "pupas" ya tenemos bastante XD

¡"tol mundor" a preguntar dudas! que al final nos sirven a todos cuando andamos perdidos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

